# Photo competitions (PSA, FIAP)



## webexpert (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it worth participating in photocompetitions supported from P.S.A. and FIAP for a semi-pro photographer or is just for amateurs.
Do they help you attracting more customers, or improve your image as a photographer? Defenitely they need a lot of money (the participation in each competition costs 20-70 USD) and they need a lot of preparation time. 
What about other competitions lika IPA or Tpoty are they better concerning recognicion and image development?
Thank you


----------

